

Repository redirects are here - manojlds
https://github.com/blog/1508-repository-redirects-are-here/

======
olalonde
> There is one caveat with the new redirect support worth noting: GitHub Pages
> sites are not automatically redirected when their repositories are renamed
> at this time.

Surprising that they didn't implement this as it seems like the easiest thing
to implement and pretty damn useful.

------
songgao
Cool. Glad it's finally here. Although I have some concerns here: Is this an
option or not changeable? Does this mean you can't use [a previous name of an
existing repo] as a new repo's name?

~~~
holman
Any new repo you create will trump any redirect that has been set up.

~~~
lgeek
What if I rename my account? Repository redirects are created, but would
someone else be able to register with my previous username and take over
repositories?

~~~
shurcooL
Good question.

------
shurcooL
What if you're in a situation where you have both the source and target repo
already present, each with their separate issues (which you'd like to
combine). I assume you'd have to combine everything in one repo, delete the
other, and perform the rename. Does that sound right?

------
oms1005
Would this affect a new repo I make if it's named after one I renamed before?

~~~
sli
No, because it would still have a different owner, same as forks do.

~~~
nullsoldier
He's talking about if it's by the same owner (him). See beefsack's response
which answers this question.

------
daGrevis
Why this wasn't implemented at the first time. Doesn't seem hard to do...

~~~
cjh_
At least with username level redirects this decreases the number of available
usernames, unless this is somehow taken into account.

